# Revell Gemini Capsule



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The Revell Gemini Capsule just came in at the end of the day today! Preorders will ship out on Tuesday, take a look at the updated product page:

http://www.megahobby.com/geminicapsule124revell.aspx


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool I picked up two when it was out last year. They were rather hard to get then and I finally got them via Lucky Model. Might have to get another... I always loved this kit.


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

I ordered mine last night...


can't wait..


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The reissue is nice. Its the same as the German reissue from last year (white plastic, parts made in Poland) but with a different instruction sheet. Some of the color call outs may not be real accurate. I would refer to photos of the real thing, although the kit is also based on a pre flight prototype and not the actual service capsule. If you want to show the model accurately in flight, don't waste a lot of time with the inside of the equipment module/stage as it was covered by a gold mylar shroud on the back. The kit decal sheet is very nice and expanded from prior issues to include more stencilling and instrument panel decals.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

While the kit is based on the engineering prototype instead of any actual flown spacecraft the model can be made into a good representation of any of the flown mission spacecraft. With a little work and the aftermarket decals from Rick Sternbach that has nearly every marking and stencil from the manned missions is also a big help' I plan on picking at least one of these up to do a version of the Air Force Blue Gemini?MOL. I did a generic Gemini build-up about 10 years ago using the aftermarket decals. The version I chose represents the spacecraft appearance from Gemini 8 on, without the adapter section pinstripes. I tried using those and they just drove me crazy.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Gemini has always been my favorite of the US space capsule designs. Yours is magnificent!

Larry


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Heh, I still have mine when it first came out many moons ago, box looks the same. Karl


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I have the 6 " Revell Gemini Astronaut in Space. He is teathered to my Garage door opener as though he was reparing a satellite. Too bad the 1/24th kit doesn't come with the teathered astronaut like on the box art.

I seem to remember there are two astronauts seated inside the capsule though. Its a really cool kit. The should have included the teathered astronaut though. I remember that bummed me out when I was a kid.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

To be fair to Revell, the Ed White figure came out after a real Gemini mission and space walk while the kit came out before


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

You could make a large diorama with the 1/24th Gemini and the 6-inch Astronaut. Position the Astronaut in front for some forces perspective, and make a line (umbilical) from him to the interior of the capsule. With a space or Earth-from-space backdrop, it would be really cool!

Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That would be a lot like the Aurora space walking Gemini astronaut


----------

